# what color is this horse



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

this is not my horse but looks just like her. Would she be considered a white horse or gray? Actually mine problably has even a little less gray on her nose than this one. Some people tell me she is white some tell me she is gray.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a cremello to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Is your horse an Appy? That's what this horse looks like to me. See the pink skin? That's a good indication that the horse is white, most likely due to a very expressive LP gene. Horses that are light coloured due to pattern genes are white, not gray.
The horse has dark eyes, so cannot be a cremello.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That spotting on the face could be due to a fungus. It was talking about on another thread on the forum, but I can't remember the name of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

Quixotic said:


> Is your horse an Appy? That's what this horse looks like to me. See the pink skin? That's a good indication that the horse is white, most likely due to a very expressive LP gene. Horses that are light coloured due to pattern genes are white, not gray.
> The horse has dark eyes, so cannot be a cremello.



My horse is actualyl half appy and half arab. And yes, her skin is pink, even on her belly and under her hair, NOT gray


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, it is entirely possible that she is maximally expressing the LP gene then and would be considered "white" not gray.

Gray horses have black skin regardless of their actual hair color.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Yes, it is entirely possible that she is maximally expressing the LP gene then and would be considered "white" not gray.
> 
> Gray horses have black skin regardless of their actual hair color.


If she is only half Appy, she couldn't be maximally expressing LP/PATN white, as that would require homozygosity for the face to be pure white.

To the OP - how about a full body shot? Interesting horse, as the black spotting of the skin there is not typical of normal Appy mottling - it caqn happen, but it's just not typical.

My gut tells me she is both LP and grey, but can't say for sure...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am tending to lean more toward vitiligo that occurs on grey horses myself. Lp could still be there, but as Face said, more shots would help.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Faceman said:


> If she is only half Appy, she couldn't be maximally expressing LP/PATN white, as that would require homozygosity for the face to be pure white.


  :lol: Shows you what I know about the LP gene.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm with Face. Gray Appaloosa. Doesn't look like vitiligo to me, particularly with the mottling up by the ear.

Another gray App:










Another:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, looking at those photos Bubba I tend to agree. Lp is the one area that I am really fuzzy in... something to read up on I guess


----------



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I'm with Face. Gray Appaloosa. Doesn't look like vitiligo to me, particularly with the mottling up by the ear.
> 
> Another gray App:
> 
> ...


wow if i didnt know better i would think you took a picture of my mare. this looks JUST like her. WOW. So you would consider her a gray even though her skin is pink?


----------



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

I do not have any good body shots of her without her winter coat. I will see what i have. But really the photos above originally posted by bubba13 looks exactly like my mare

Only difference is mine does not have the gray spots (mottling) near the ears.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Do you know if your mare had a gray parent?


----------

